# Has anyone seen this lameness in hind end?



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

I got a horse back in September of last year. Basically a rescue situation. She has been lame since then. I have had 3 Chiropractors out and the vet out to see her lameness. NO ONE is certain as to what it is! Everyone has a different opinion. So far I have heard it MAY be her stifle, she might have stringhalt, or her sacrum is out of whack. I would like to know some ideas to I can try to get her treated! It is driving me nuts not knowing what her problem is. My farrier seems hell bent that it is her sacrum. I am including a link to a few YouTube videos I took. I couldnt get any other videos. =( She has gained close to 150lbs since I got her. I am located in Southern California.





 




 




 
It is her back left that is the problem. She is quite short strided on that leg. She is also not sensitive when you do any kind of work to her at all. she stands there for anything anyone does to her chiropractor wise. I just want to get her better!!!


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow she is all sorts of crooked back there! My first guess would be something is out of whack/ displaced, sacrum seems a good place to start, but if the Chiropractors have ruled that out, have you thought about testing for EPM?


----------



## dressagekid4 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Lameness in hind end*

Hi there, I don't think this is a lameness. I think your farrier is on a good track. It looks to me as though her pelvis has been rotated (perhaps from a fall?) and is simply holding her in that position. This is not common, but it does happen and is very much a possibility. I would recommend Structural Integration or Rolfing sessions for her. They are not too hard to find for horses, and it works somewhat like a mixture of chiropractic/massage, with the horse's connective tissue. I have seen this issue fixed (literally, fixed) with this technique. I hope this helps you! best regards, dressagekid4


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I have no clue. I would guess stringhalt. But dressagekid4 might be on to something!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eeyottiesmypony (Nov 18, 2012)

I feel your pain. Ive got a gelding that went through 3 vets, 6 vets appointments, 4 farriers, multiple diagnosis, prognosis, and treatments before we finally figured out what was going on. Consult a vet who is specialized in lameness and performance horses if at all possible. Its surprising that after 8+ years of school some vets can be really really bad at certain aspects of their job.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I would be getting a GOOD chiro/massage therapist out asap.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Zthis looks nothing like stringhalt to me, although my experience is limited to two hirses. With those two, they would pick their hind feet up so high as to almost strike their belly, and then slam it down. The abnormal movement was not evident at any other gait.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

I am no vet, and it could by a myriad of things, but my guess is upward fixation of the patella (aka locking stifles).

And judging from the videos, I'd say it's his left hind.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

While I can't comment on what may be wrong with your horse, I will say that my mare has had a mystery hind end thing since I got her over a year ago. I had been through vets, chiro, massage therapist and trainers...nobody had a clue what was wrong. She was diagnosed yesterday from another vet that it is a very mild form of stringhalt. Most videos you see are of the extreme cases, not mild ones. I'm not saying that is what it is, just letting you know that what you see for stringhalt is usually the more extreme versions.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would think it's worth a try to use a Chiro. I was kind of thiking the lameness looked high to me, stifle or even hip/pelvis. I would think a "realignment" might actually make him look worse at first because he's been off for so long but then would feel much better. The question is, how severe is the damage and is there arthritis. (I would make that assumption and do some sort of glucosomine or joint treatment).

The EPM thought did cross my mind as well because when he turns it looks almost neurological but then just at the walk it looks like a lameness issue.

Do you have any trot videos?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*First,* I am siding with the farrier because* I see two things in this horse that my horse with the fractured sacrum has/does*:

1. There's a big puffy section of inflammation right in the sacrum area.

1.1 His chiro is on prenancy leave. For now I use this pad on him every day and it has reduced the swelling/inflammation lump by 45%. http://www.backontrackproducts.com/...Blankets/Therapeutic-Horse-Back-Pad-p289.html I really wanted the sheet but it was too expensive and I needed something for this horse five minutes ago. This pad performs miracles, if you're dealing with old back issues; which I think you are.

2. She is always holding her tail out, or slightly up, and I saw her slightly flick it once. That is an indicator of pain somewhere up there. And, by now, as thin as she is, that pain may very well have caused ulcers; ask me how I know that

*Second:* "dressagekid4" may very well be onto something.



dressagekid4 said:


> Hi there, I don't think this is a lameness. I think your farrier is on a good track. It looks to me as though her pelvis has been rotated (perhaps from a fall?) and is simply holding her in that position. This is not common, but it does happen and is very much a possibility. I would recommend Structural Integration or Rolfing sessions for her. They are not too hard to find for horses, and it works somewhat like a mixture of chiropractic/massage, with the horse's connective tissue. I have seen this issue fixed (literally, fixed) with this technique. I hope this helps you! best regards, dressagekid4


*Third:* I am sorry, you may have had three chiropractors out but they ALL need to go back to school IMHO --- ALL of them--------------.

Whether or not you've run out of chiro options within your driving distance, I really would take "dressagekid4's" advice and locate someone experienced in Strutural Integration or Rolfing. I'm betting they will at least be able to figure out what is wrong with her, somewhere up in the rump.

Even if you're riding her lightly, it's in her best interest to not ride her at all, until you can figure out precisely what is wrong. I wouldn't work her in the pen either - no lunging, backing, nothing. Let her do, at liberty, what she is comfortable doing


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

No trot videos right now... But from what I can see it is only her walk that is affected. Then if she is at a gallop it is a little bit hard for her to stop.... I may have videos from her riding evaluation. We didn't know her background when I got her but from her issues we know she has DEFINATELY been abused. My vet and one of the chiropractors I have used said it was ok to ride her, but not to push it. So I only ride her like once or twice a month for now. She loves to run while turned out and while riding. Lol! And another issue she has is she will NOT tie. PERIOD. She has actually pulled back and literally flipped over not wanting to tie. It's not random either. It's ONLY when you walk her up to something you can potentially tie her to .i.e. a hitching post, a gate, a patience pole, etc. if she thinks you are about to tie her, she doesn't wait.... She drags you backwards at a speed equivalent to that of a canter and doesn't stop for 300-400 ft if there is space there! It's crazy how a horse with a lameness in her back end can do this! Looking for videos now!  sorry got off track!


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

here are a few videos of her being ridden 3 weeks after i first got her. we didnt even know if she was trained! we were told it was her feet making her limp since her feet were sooooooo long they we splayed out in a V formation. This was before we knew it was something in her hip. She was being a little hard headed in the round pen too. LOL. All the head nodding is due to the bit. She hates bits! You couldn't touch her head with out trying to rear on you. She rides in a Hackamore now. I dont ride her at all like this since I found out it was a possible rear end injury and not her feet. She had her feet done the day before these videos were taken. =)





 




 




 
Like I said these videos were taken back in September. I have had many different people come look at her since then. Even had an equine massage therapist out to rub her down. I got Ginger for free. She was locked... LITTERALLY locked in a 8x8 stall. Master lock to open it. I went to look at her and said talked them down from 500 to free since they had basically been neglecting her. I even called animal control since she was in the same conditons as many of the other horses. They fed her a half a flake of cheap hay a day. She now gets 3 flakes of alfalfa/grass mix twice a day and a pound of Purina Ultium Pellets once a day.... 1/2 a pound at each feeding.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Only watched vids and read up to dressagekids post and I highly suggest Structural Integration, also commonly known as Myofascial Release. Combined with chiropractic it will help most any alignment issue. 

Think of it this way: if the joint pops out and the muscles reset around the now out-of-alignment joint, when the joint goes back in, because the fascia has literally moved (the fascial tissue is a thin layer of tissue that basically holds everything together), the joint isn't going to stay put. It's like trying to keep juice in a bottle with the lid off. Put the lid back on and it will stay put!

If all else fails, xrays and ultrasounds. I would guess it is an SI or stifle issue. Her stifle looks almost locked, but hind leg problems are so incredibly hard to figure out. Could also be her Psoas muscle has locked and unfortunately it is too deep to be reached by any human hands. I don't remember how that is fixes but should be easy to research. 

Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


ETA: Info for you on Psoas muscle: 
Picture of location (as you can see, it runs through the back and stifle area down the leg: a damages or otherwise disturbed muscle could cause a strange gait) http://sreinhold.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/horse_anatomy.jpg (possibly similar to sciatica, though that is a nerve)
Nice blog explaining a lot about placement, use, disfunction, etc: http://sreinhold.wordpress.com/2010/02/16/what-lies-beneath-the-riders-seat-the-horses-psoas-muscles/


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Had a chance to watch the round pen video: She drags her visibly stiff right hind as well as the left. You can see her hoof dragging a bunch of sand as she moves and she swings her whole leg out, the right far more than the left. 

My guesses are: 
- Psoas muscle/s
- Sacroiliac injury, misalignment, tightness, etc
- Pelvic fracture
- All of the above

She clearly has problems in the spinal area. Pinpointing will be the key. If it doesn't show up through palpitations or xrays, get an ultrasound as it could be the psoas. If it is a fracture, stay off of her. If it is a misalignment, stay off of her. If it is a muscle problem, be gentle. She came from an 8x8 stall: she needs a LOT of gentle progress to build up her muscles. Imagine standing in one spot all day and then trying to go for a jog; your hips and knees would be very stiff! Give her time, and per medical advice to work her, do a LOT of ground poles, cavaletti, and stretching. Build her topline up so she can carry herself and use her body properly, even if she is only a trail horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm guessing hip or pelvis. Are you thinking this is an old injury? It old take a year to heal an injury like that. I would definitely look into some arthritis type joint supplements. I'd even consider having her blocked to rule out stifle and positively pinpoint the back.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I would wonder about broken bone in hip I think...

And stringhalt will, when turning horse sharply to one or other side, make the affected leg jerk up like a Nazi soldier did.


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> Had a chance to watch the round pen video: She drags her visibly stiff right hind as well as the left. You can see her hoof dragging a bunch of sand as she moves and she swings her whole leg out, the right far more than the left.
> 
> My guesses are:
> - Psoas muscle/s
> ...


I'm going to get a chiropractor out here that I was just recommended by a few more people. And my farrier actually recommended him too. His name is Dr. Phillip Pinto in Newhall, CA. Maybe he will be better for my girl. He practices on equines, canines, and people too! Everything I've read about him seems good! I hope he can figure it out! I'd love to work her a little bit instead of keeping her as a pasture pet. But whatever she needs now will get done. She's too sweet of a horse to just let her go to waste. Lol! I have other options to ride though so she's cool. She gets turned out of her 12x36 ft stall every other day in a paddock to do what she wants. It's amazing how far she has come. When I first got her, it took HOURS and I mean hours to catch her. She would pin you in a stall trying to kick you. Wouldn't come anywhere near you to even get petted. Now she puts her head in her halter for you, walks up to you for petting and brushing (or course treats too) and its just nuts!


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Show us her back feet. Take pictures from the ground on concrete or a mat. Make sure the feet are very clean. Also, stand her up square on the concrete and take pictures above her from the back looking up her spine towards her head and her confo from the back (tie up her tail) and a side confo shot. Make sure she is square and standing how she is comfortable and on a level surface.


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Trinity3205 said:


> Show us her back feet. Take pictures from the ground on concrete or a mat. Make sure the feet are very clean. Also, stand her up square on the concrete and take pictures above her from the back looking up her spine towards her head and her confo from the back (tie up her tail) and a side confo shot. Make sure she is square and standing how she is comfortable and on a level surface.


I've only got a couple photos of her backs right now. I will take some new ones later. I will post the ones I have in just a sec


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here are the photos of her back that I have right now.


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Another pic... I don't know why they are coming up sideways!


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here she is the day I got her.


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Another


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

The only pic I have of her even close to standing square 

And this was taken beginning of oct 2012. He neck and body have fattened up a bit. The dip by her withers is not anywhere near as noticeable


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, she sure has come a long ways!


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Show us how she prefers to stand. as square as she wants. Dont make her square up perfectly.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I too feel there's something going on on her right side, besides the way the hind leg was moving, she prefers to turn her head to the right and from what I was seeing her right nostril was pulled higher. Have you checked her front hooves? Why I ask is because of the path of the nerves. Pain in the front travels up the leg then one route goes to the poll and the other towards the wither's area, along the back to the hind leg. Usually when lame on the front the horse will bob his head upward, yet downward with the hind. The bit is not why she's headbobbing as your reins were loose when you lunged her under tack.**A friend had been given a mare that was chronically "stiff" in the rt. hind and continued for several years even with regular trimming. She found a good farrier who correctly balanced the old girl's hooves thro trimming only, and she was immediately sound. It was her front that was causing the issue yet she'd never been seen to limp on the front.


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have called the new chiropractor... He seems to think it is a combination of her poll and her sacrum. My horse was a Mexican horse and he said that right there tells it all. That they were severely brutal with her and she will have numerous problems. He will be working me into his schedule within the next week. He is apparently a super good chiropractor and thinks highly of my farrier. I'm so glad she my get better!!!  yay!!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been watching this thread with great interest. I also have a red rescued QH mare with a somewhat similar way of moving. Mine is only ever so slightly off in a walk, no sign of lame in trot or lope. In fact, she is setting down her foot a bit short and straight down, just like yours. She is also very rigid, has trouble bending her neck sideways. I bought her from the kind of folks yours came from. Maybe your new chiropractor may be on to something. Keep us updated


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I've been watching this thread with great interest. I also have a red rescued QH mare with a somewhat similar way of moving. Mine is only ever so slightly off in a walk, no sign of lame in trot or lope. In fact, she is setting down her foot a bit short and straight down, just like yours. She is also very rigid, has trouble bending her neck sideways. I bought her from the kind of folks yours came from. Maybe your new chiropractor may be on to something. Keep us updated


Where are you located? He said alot of times if the horse is off in the poll that their hind end will also be off. He also says that if the horse has trouble bending one way, like say to the left with my horse, some thing is probably out of whack on her right side. He said it is a 90% chance that she is having problems with her poll. The people I got her from used her as a charro horse (over bends there neck and trains them really harshly). He states it is not going to be and easy fix but he thinks with time it can be fixed. Says it is a combination of her poll and her sacrum(hip joint). She pulls back and has flipped over while doing it. So she is off work(no riding) until she is fixed. Get a good chiropractor!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if mine was actually " trained" that way...she started out as a ranch horse. How she ended up there? I didn't even ask, just got her out of there. I've been supplementing for her joints, she's a little better, overall, but can't seem to bend her neck toward her hip either side. I will be looking for a good chiropractor. ....


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I'm not sure if mine was actually " trained" that way...she started out as a ranch horse. How she ended up there? I didn't even ask, just got her out of there. I've been supplementing for her joints, she's a little better, overall, but can't seem to bend her neck toward her hip either side. I will be looking for a good chiropractor. ....


Where abouts are you located in California?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Dead center


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Stand by his shoulder. facing him. Hold a chunk of carrot by your hip and see if he will come around for that. Show it to him or let him sniff it if necessary. If he can take it with no problem then he's capable to turning that way. Now the other side. He may be resistant if you ask with the halter or bit and if so then you need to teach him in graduations. In this case he just doesn't want to do it. When you teach him to bend and hold you unlock the poll but if he is sore in the front then he may continue to resist.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Kind of looks like locking stifles to me, too. My mums' mare has that.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I was involved with a rescue horse that had dislocated her hip when she was young, also a mexican horse. She was short strided with the dislocated side. Her trainer flipped her and her hip popped out. The joint never fell back into place and neither the trainer nor her muscles never corrected the shift so her hip was permanently out of place unless she had surgery to put everything back in place. It wasn't a guaranteed fix though. I'd suggest x-rays of her spine. It might save you some money and help you see where the problem is and if it can be fixed by a chiropractor or something along those lines.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Try looking at some videos of horses with fibrotic myopathy. My horse has this, it looks very similar. I can actually feel the fibrosis in his "hamstring" (semi-tendonosis muscle). Another rule out would be upward fixation of the patella. It is likely that she has some concurrent issues, likely with the SI joint, if it is a FM. My kiddo warms out of it somewhat and loves to have the area massaged. It is much worse when he has been standing a lot or when the weather is cold.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

This is close to what my TB looks like, but mine is less severe. It is a mechanical lameness, meaning not painful- the muscle simply cannot extend properly due to the fibrosis or "scar tissue". There is a surgery to correct it, with varying results. I have had ultrasound and massage done with regular chiropractic work. My guy is coming 23 next month, still jumps to 3 feet and goes 2nd level. It takes more work, but he is totally worth it!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I got a lead now....my mare has a fist-size rather hard lump on the right hamstring...that's the side with the shortened stride... ....when she walks it looks like something is blocked, therefore the lower leg doesn't come all the way forward and sets down rather abruptly from directly above...just like the first video who came up on the Google search.
Thank you so much, tealamutt, you gave the problem a name.....;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

So I checked for the lump, to take a pic. It is larger, but softened considerably, and the "seam" under the lump now goes diagonally from point of hip towards her hock, traversing the muscle.
So it has changed since I got her. Maybe because now she is out 24/7 opposed to stalled 24/7 before?

I found this article quite interesting:
http://www.atlantaequine.com/ pages/client_lib_fibromyopathy.html


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I think I got a lead now....my mare has a fist-size rather hard lump on the right hamstring...that's the side with the shortened stride... ....when she walks it looks like something is blocked, therefore the lower leg doesn't come all the way forward and sets down rather abruptly from directly above...just like the first video who came up on the Google search.
> Thank you so much, tealamutt, you gave the problem a name.....;-)


YAY! 8 years of education is finally useful  Glad I could help. My kiddo came to me already diagnosed, but I see this in dogs (I'm actually a small animal vet) and have helped another gal at my barn figure it out on her own horse too. It's the kind of thing that is tricky to nail down, but once you see it, hard to miss. The lump in the muscle is very tell-tale.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It's also very logical to me now..I have a big scar who I can feel hindering my movement. So I can imagine now why she is moving the way she is.

Now next question...surgery or massage or what? Apparently it's not painful and in my mare's case it has changed within the last 5-6 months...what would be best? Somewhere in the articles it said supplementing magnesium helps. That is easy...finding a capable vet could be way harder..


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I am guessing that she may be out of alignment due to walking around with this lameness for some time. If a good vet is out of the question (since a "real" diagnosis is the ideal first step), I would have a chiro adjust her and see if you can get someone who does massage/rolfing/bodywork out. Ultrasound seemed to help my TB a lot, but I don't have anyone who can do it here anymore so I just do a lot of massage and stretching and have a trainer who knows a lot about body mechanics who helps me ride in a way that helps him.


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Chiropractor will be out Thursday. I had an equine massage therapist out and she did Rolfing work on her. So far nothing has helped. This chiropractor seems to think he will be able to help me... He has also set aside 3 hours out of his day for my horse since she has tendencies to rear up and strike at times when being chiropracted. Only when they are touching her poll. He said sessions are usually around 1 hour but she sounds out of whack in numerous places... So he is compensating for the time he may use lol! He is reviewed as opthe best chiropractor in a 75 mile radius... Hopefully this will prove true Thursday!  fingers crossed!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I seriously doubt any of the vets here could do the surgery. I was planning on a chiropractor for her anyway, but also noticed that she is not as rigid through her neck anymore. She is on joint supplement. 
So from a year ago to now she became more flexible and the lump is soft now, way softer than other muscle tissue. Makes me wonder if she got kicked just before we bought her? She was a complete mess, we got her because we just couldn't leave her there and never expected her to be a performing member of the herd. I got before and after pics in my critters album, Snipper.
She's well bred and was a working ranch horse once. I'd be more than happy to just ride her around a little every now and then.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm curious to see what the chiro says Thursday, this is an interesting situation. Good luck in figuring out what's up with her.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Carriagegirl23 said:


> Chiropractor will be out Thursday. I had an equine massage therapist out and she did Rolfing work on her. So far nothing has helped. This chiropractor seems to think he will be able to help me... He has also set aside 3 hours out of his day for my horse since she has tendencies to rear up and strike at times when being chiropracted. Only when they are touching her poll. He said sessions are usually around 1 hour but she sounds out of whack in numerous places... So he is compensating for the time he may use lol! He is reviewed as opthe best chiropractor in a 75 mile radius... Hopefully this will prove true Thursday!  fingers crossed!


Let us know how it went please. Eventually flying chiropractors included;-)


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

This was her when I first got her in sept.  gonna post a more recent pic of her now


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Also the day I got her


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

And this is her about 3 weeks ago... With a saddle. Last time I rode her.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> It's also very logical to me now..I have a big scar who I can feel hindering my movement. So I can imagine now why she is moving the way she is.
> 
> Now next question...surgery or massage or what? Apparently it's not painful and in my mare's case it has changed within the last 5-6 months...what would be best? Somewhere in the articles it said supplementing magnesium helps. That is easy...finding a capable vet could be way harder..


My tb mare seems identical to yours- came to me pretty out of whack as well :/ also diagnosed with fibrotic myopathy- we do chiropractor, Rolfing (who focuses on her hamstrings) and I use back on track products (full blanket and saddle pad) with her. That combo really does the trick for her!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll check into the back on track stuff, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

They're a bit pricey :/ over all though, since they can be used safely for long term AND on multiple horses they pay for themselves  I just about choked on the $80 saddle pad and $250'blanket, but when you add up vet visits it seems like nothing, especially since you can use the stuff on ALL of your horses  Smartpak has some great customer insight in their reviews too


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I'll check into the back on track stuff, thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
You won't regret the investments!!! http://www.backontrackproducts.com/

*I have the Therapeutic pad for Joker's fractured sacrum*. It has reduced the inflammation bump in his rump area by 40%. He isn't in near as much discomfort from that injury as he could be, thanks to the pad. He really needs to see the chiropractor for this issue but she had a baby in December and isn't back to work yet. 

*I also have the Quick Wraps for Joker's front legs*. I keep them on him about fours hours daily while he's in his stall (same time as the pad) and they have done a terrific job with his sesamoiditis and torn ligaments. The rest of the time he is in leg quilts and standing wraps.

*Lastly, I have B.O.T.'s Hock Wraps for my 25 yo TWH with hock/ankle arthritis.* They have worked so well on him that I have been able to cut his Hylarin/Boswelia in half and he goes out of his stall "swingin" pretty close to how his Walking Horse self did ten years ago. Before the Hock Wraps, he was stumping out of the stall until he could walk out of the stiffness.

I have never seen anything work like these products. They really live up to their claims. I have no regrets for all the money I've spent.

Soon as the horses stop costing so much extra money, I will buy the dog therapeutic blanket for my 11 yr old Dobe/Rott with the fractured pelvis (she had that when I rescued her 9 years ago). Arthritis is starting to catch up with her.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

walkinthewalk said:


> You won't regret the investments!!! http://www.backontrackproducts.com/
> 
> *I have the Therapeutic pad for Joker's fractured sacrum*. It has reduced the inflammation bump in his rump area by 40%. He isn't in near as much discomfort from that injury as he could be, thanks to the pad. He really needs to see the chiropractor for this issue but she had a baby in December and isn't back to work yet.
> 
> ...


You summed it up so well!!! I also have three pads, one blanket, hock wraps, quick wraps, and head cap. They are incredible- and the head cap, which I just received, is AMAZING! Got a horse that was very right in the poll to relax like jello in about five minutes  I think we could be reps for the company!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok... So the chiropractor just left and I just got home. Ginger does not have an injury involving her bones. It is most likely fibrotic myopathy. She has a tendon issue in her back left. Causing her to be short strided. He said she was out in almost every place he checked. Her sacrum was one of the few places that was just fine. He did pop her hips, poll, shoulder, cranium, jaw, etc. almost everything was out. But he said she should be fine to ride just don't make her do sliding stops or hard stops. He will be coming back out next month to re adjust her again!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah!!! Great news!
I've been watching my Snipper closely for the last two days, definitely also fibromyopathy. Very visible in walk, next to nothing in trot, and ever so slightly in canter. So we'll start working under saddle now, find a good chiropractors and supplement magnesium


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Ooh. Your girl is going to be tender for a couple of days. So nice when an issue can be identified and addressed! I'm crossing my fingers for her!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carriagegirl23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah... I'm almost positive it is gonna end up being fibrotic myopathy. Like 99% sure. It just has to be. But at least it's not something that is going to keep me from riding her. He actually told me she needs to be ridden 3-4 days of the week at least. 2days off max... Light riding to build her topline and muscles a little better. I have some topline exercises I'm gonna be doing with her too


----------

